# Big day tomorrow



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2005)

After the visit to the doc today, we found out that the c-section has been now moved up to tomorrow morning. So my wife and I will be heading to the hospital at 5:45AM tomorrow for surgery prep. Surgery will begin at 7:30AM and soon thereafter, our daughter will be coming into the world. 

I appreciate thoughts and prayers. I will post sometime tomorrow to let everyone know how it went.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2005)

Good Luck to you guys!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2005)

We'll be thinkin' of ya.
And even though she won't have the first effing clue who I am, please give my best to the wife.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2005)

What great timing.......... In the future, you can have a birthday party at the same time as christmas! take care of two things at once!

Good luck Evans!

Are you going to suit up and go into the operating room to see your baby come into the world?


----------



## v2 (Dec 21, 2005)

Great!!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh yeah, I will be there. I wouldn't miss it for the world. I saw my son being born as well. I have to get the pictures of the baby on the scales and momma holding baby for the first time too. It should be a long day, but a good day.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2005)

I was in the operating room when my wife had her c-section. I was shocked and couldnt believe I had a daughter. I was so sure we were going to have a son. The doctor told me the warranty on the baby expired so i had to keep her


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2005)

hehe Kind of hard to get an RMA for her, eh?! 

Thanks for the well-wishes everyone. I will pass them along to the misses.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2005)

Good Luck Eric... Hope everything goes just fine...


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2005)

Youre also getting a tax deduction for the whole year!

WAY TO GO!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2005)

LMFAOROFL.........


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2005)

much success ! that sounds lame ..........

Eric enjoy as I know you will holding your little one. Now I hold my grand-daughters, an odd feeling and another one coming in early February. Being an Opa is a hoot not quite like being a dad though ..  

send pics not during the birth of course..........yikes


----------



## plan_D (Dec 21, 2005)

Congratulations 'n' good luck, Eric. And that's all I can be ARSED to say.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2005)

good luck evan!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2005)

<yawn> It is early and I am getting coffee before we go in an hour and a half. I got on to show my wife your well wishes. Thanks guys! She says thanks too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2005)

Good luck u guys... Hope everything comes out alright...... (Get it, comes OUT alright??? hehe)


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2005)

Good luck and enjoy this beautiful moment of a miracle!
Mazl Tov!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2005)

All the best! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2005)

It's now 8:20 PM on December 22. Little Kayleigh Rose finished the pre-landing checklist and turned final. She landed at 8:37 AM, none the worse for wear. She weighs 6 lbs, 15.7 oz and is 19 inches in length.

Mom and baby are doing great and resting comfortably. Whew, what a relief. My son had a rough start and my poor wife had a tough time when my son was born. This time was night and day difference. I felt relaxed throughout and was so very happy to have them together in recovery. Here are some pics of the big day.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2005)

Very cool Eric! Congrats! I guess I'm next!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep, you are Joe. I wish you guys the best in that. It will be an emotional day, but the joy is unbelievable. Having a second did not diminish that joy one bit either. Thanks. When is your little one coming?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Yep, you are Joe. I wish you guys the best in that. It will be an emotional day, but the joy is unbelievable. Having a second did not diminish that joy one bit either. Thanks. When is your little one coming?



She gets out of the Hangar Feb 24th


----------



## A6M3 (Dec 22, 2005)

Congratulations on the baby! You better get her in the cockpit as soon as possible! It is never too early to start!  

Eric


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2005)

hehee Eric. I brought Jacob out to Camarillo for the first time when he was only 4 months old. Kayleigh might also be out that quick. Never too soon for them to get the bug!

Great Joe! It's just around the corner, and it goes by fast. Why do I picture a GA airplane with a baby seat in it?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

congratulations evan, glad it all went well


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

Congrats Eric!


----------



## v2 (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice baby! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2005)

Outstanding! 
Glad to hear it all went smoothly. Kayleigh Rose is a fine looking little girl. In the fourth picture down, it looks like you two brought a little rap star into the world. 

Great stuff! Heartfelt congratulations to you and Laura!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2005)

Eric, I'm so glad that everything is AOK and that Kayleigh and Laura are in great shape... The look in ur eyes, holding that little bundle, is what its all about brother....

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

All I can really say is thank God my pipes are clipped.... One 18 year old bastard is all my weakened heart can take....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone! It's been a great journey so far. Now, where is some of that stuff I need to have out when the little romeos come around...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

Mazl Tov!
What a great baby there! 
Glad to hear everything went fine!
Mazl Tov!
My bro's birthday is Dec 19, so they can celebrate almost together!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2005)

Congratulations, Eric. Good to hear it turned out all well. (Hahah!)


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2005)

Les just wait till your son gets married and has kids, then you can spoil those sucka's rotten to the core and then hand them back to dad/mom with a big cheesy smile on your face. I do it everytime 8) 

congratualtions Eric on a fine looking familie may you have 20 more ....


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Erich said:


> ......
> congratualtions Eric on a fine looking familie may you have 20 more ....



20 more?


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2005)

ok 30 more ! of course Erics wife may say otherwise


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2005)

Yikes E! Both Laura and I agreed that 2 is enough. Besides, pregnancy is kind of rough on my wife. She is ready to slim down and enjoy being a mom for the 2 we have.

Thanks again eveyone for the wishes and prayers!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

fair enough, i'm sure everyone'll wish you all the luck in the future too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Congrats Even! My best wishes to you and your family. You are blessed with the little one and it is a great Christmas gift for you and your family.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2008)

I just looked back at this thread because we celebrated Kayleigh's third birthday last night. I remember getting home and posting the pictures for everyone to see. Here she is now, three years later.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy brithday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh! what a cutie.... 

Happy Birthday Kayleigh


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh boy, she is a future heartbreaker!!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kayleigh! Ours is due at any time....circling the airfield, just waiting on the tower to give her clearance...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2008)

CONGRADULATIONS! Those are your best pictures to date! Lets get her flying and behind the lens.

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2008)

With all here . A Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY...!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2008)

Tell the little lady I said happy birthday, too. Now entering "the terrible
three's"..... Oh Boy !!

Charles


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kayleigh! A lovely looking girl, Eric.
Good luck RA, hope it all goes well for a good landing!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 28, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Happy Birthday, Kayleigh! Ours is due at any time....circling the airfield, just waiting on the tower to give her clearance...



Good luck, Rabid!


----------

